# Nova DVR XP lathe



## Derekredrose

Hi i have the same lathe and i think its great


----------



## JollyGreen67

Darrell - Happy to hear! I have one exactly like yours, mounted on a work station like yours also. Everything you said about the lathe is 100% true. I love it! What's really wierd is, I also had a Rikon prior to the DVR.


----------



## Sanity

A well written review Darrell. I notice that you have your lathe mounted on casters, and I was curious if this causes any issues with vibration? Like you I have a small shop (my garage) and everything has to be mobile. I have a Delta midi lathe on casters, but my turnings are typically fairly small.


----------



## Darell

Stuart--I had some adjustable legs mounted on the cabinet to raise it off the floor and take the weight off the wheels. Vibrations wasn't so much a problem as the thing got to rocking when I started out wiith an unbalanced blank on the lathe. That's why I removed the adjustable legs and drove wednges under the cabinet to raise the wheels off the floor then added sand bags. All that stopped the rocking and made for a stable platform. Vibration and rocking weren't a problem when I had the Rikon mounted on that stand.


----------



## Sanity

Darrell, apologies - when I reread your review I realize that I skipped over the paragraph where you talk about this. I am planning to get a bigger lathe soon (Powermatic) as I would like to turn larger pieces. It would be good to make the lathe mobile but I am concerned about vibration. I have read where some people have mounted the lathe on casters without issues but of course the majority say that it should be in a fixed position. I may have to do some experimentation.


----------



## JollyGreen67

Sanity - I read in a wood type magazine, can't remember the name, a couple months back and they attached some adjustable trailer jack tongue wheels to their 320b from Harbor Freight.


----------



## PurpLev

looks like a fantastic lathe, all the features are top notch, and the quality speaks for itself, but I just looked at the price - ouch! definitely up there for it's size and class.

does have some fantastic features though.


----------



## woodmaker

That's a great lathe; I want one!

I am so jealous; can't help it.


----------



## Yew

This is my first posting. I'm currently considering the Nova XP, to replace my 15+ year old Bridgewood. I like the rotating head, because space limitations preclude turning off the left end of a lathe in my shop. Yesterday I discovered the General 25-650 ABC M1 and it looks great - rotating head, 2 HP, 110 volts, electronic speed control in three ranges with reverse, and 420 pounds. Yet is priced slightly less than the XP.

Does anyone have any experience with this model of General??

Clark


----------



## IsaacH

I have the origional DVR. Ive had it for 7 or 8 years. Still rocking with NO PROBLEMS. It has yet to come up short on power even with 18"+ red oak bowls!!!!! It just adjusts and keeps rotating!

AWESOME LATHE!!!!


----------



## PaulLL

I'm looking at the Nova Comet IIMini, as my first lathe. Glad to hear that Nova is building quality product. thanks for the review


----------



## Larry3887

Great job in telling us about your lathe. I too have one of the DVR XP lathe for about one month now. So far, I love the lathe and it is a great move up from the mini lathe that I had been using. Thanks for taking your time and sharing.
LC


----------



## nerdkraft

Hi, I'm thinking of getting the same lathe and am wondering whether to get the cast iron legs or a workbench to mount it on.

You said you had to remove the drawers, put in solid feet and add sandbags to keep it from rocking with off-balance pieces. Are you still able to use the top two row drawers for storage?
If you had to do it all over again, would you stick with a workbench or get the cast iron legs?
-Dima
Ps- I'm considering buying this workbench instead of the stand. Same price and I figure I can get some storage out of it. https://www.grizzly.com/products/60-Birch-Workbench-with-Drawers/H7724


----------



## Darell

Hi Nerdkraft,

I found that I didn't need to take the drawers out and add the sandbags to stabilize my stand. I just drive the wedges under the corners to get the wheels off the ground. I'm planning to make some modifications on the cabinet this fall to eliminate the wedges. I would not buy the cast iron legs. IMO they are too expensive. You would need to add some shelves and/or a cabinet to stabilize the legs. But that's me. The Grizzly workbench you are thinking of might work. You might have to shorten the legs to get the lathe at the correct height for you. Once you got the drawers full of stuff it might be heavy enough. Another alternative would be to build your own lathe stand. There are several listed in the projects on this website. Some are built for the Nova DVR. You just have to search for them. Check out doubleDD's lathe stand. I'm using his bench for inspiration to modify mine. Feel free to contact me if you have any more questions.


----------



## nerdkraft

Ah awesome - thanks!
So the issue is just to keep wheels off the ground. I think I'll do the grizzly bench. It's actually only 1.5" taller than the cast iron legs. I'll see if it makes sense to shorten the legs or to build up a platform around with a fatigue pad.

I really appreciate the reply!


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Hi Derell. I just bought a new Nova Galaxi DVR lathe ( Beta Test model) and will do a review on it soon. I just set it up today.
Jim


----------



## Darell

Hi Jim, I just got some information on that lathe last week. Sounds like a winner. Haven't been able to find a price on it yet though. I like some of the added features too. I've added the bed extension and outrigger to my DVR. Haven't used the outrigger yet but the bed extension gets the tail stock out of the way without having to take it off the lathe. I'm jealous though. Can't wait for your review.


----------



## huldav

Although discontinued now, I thought I'd add something for anyone looking at a used DVR. The DVR-XP was replaced by the new Galaxy lathe. But… I bought my DVR-XP in September 2015 and after almost a year and a half I love it. I use the pivoting headstock regularly, allowing me to get to the inside of a bowl without having to lean over the lathe bed. it's quiet, smooth, with plenty of power. I only have minor complaints. I love the preset speeds, but it's cumbersome to change them because it requires hitting two buttons simultaneously. i I have learned how to do it with one hand, but it's a challenge. I lobe not having to mess with changing belts.. attached is a picture of the stand I built for it. underneath the drawers is a void I filled with 200lbs of sand. Heavy duty casters allow me to move it out to clean behind when necessary.


----------

